# Tested positive for SIBO and doc wants to put me on....



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cipro, I don't get it? I thought the drug of choice was rifaximin? I am worried about the side effects of Cipro and its effectiveness. I am thinking about talking to him and asking specifically for rifaximin, or is the Cipro course worth a try? I just don't want to make things worse. Any help?


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you allergic to the FQ class? I would give it a shot. It is one of the few that can help but it does cross into your bloodstream which may not be a bad idea with SIBO. I am on Tetracycline (or was) and it was great! Wondering what will happen now that my supply has run out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cipro is on the list of drugs used for this.Pimentel is big on rifmaxifin but it is a fairly new drug and Cipro is one of several antibiotics that have traditionally been used for SIBO.I don't think there is any good head to head data saying one is better than the other. It depends on what ends up working for you and which bacteria you have and the breath test really doesn't give much info as to which bacteria are in there so which antibiotic to use. So it is always the luck of the draw which one ends up working for which people.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

sounds good, like many others I just get very paranoid putting anything new in my body and anticipating side effects.


----------



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm happy to report that I'm tolerating the Cipro pretty well. I don't feel it doing much, other than I have more of an appetite than usual and maybe a little less gas. The doctor suggested probiotics after the Cipro, does this sounds about right? Anyone have success with a similar treatment plan?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is a fairly common recommendation. Some studies show probiotics might delay recurrence of the SIBO. At least with probiotics they make sure whatever you recolonize with (even if just the colon) is friendly. Otherwise you just get whatever happens to be around and if it is the ones you just got rid of that may not be helpful.


----------

